# Engine cover



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I know it's there for a reason, but just wondering how many of you guys had taken it off for a little more rattle sound out of the little diesel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've had mine off for the life of the car.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I couldn't tell any difference, so I put it back on.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I thought it was much louder with the cover off. Those injectors are loud, especially at idle!


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I just want to damage anything on the top half of the motor by taking the cover off.....Say I were to go thru some heavy rain for a long time. It seemed louder to me too when I had it off.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

The cover is for sound and cosmetics. You should be fine to drive without it. I'm not sure why you'd want to, but you should be fine...


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I wouldn't mind hearing the turbo whistle...


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

get the KN intake, mine whistles all day long and i love hearing that turbo. Word of advice is to order a AEM dryflow filter to replace the KN oil covered filter, the oil covered air filters set off the MAP CEL, when i switched to the dry flow i have been issue free for almost 60k miles now


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Skyviper said:


> get the KN intake, mine whistles all day long and i love hearing that turbo. Word of advice is to order a AEM dryflow filter to replace the KN oil covered filter, the oil covered air filters set off the MAP CEL, when i switched to the dry flow i have been issue free for almost 60k miles now


So why not just get the AEM intake kit to begin with??? They are basically the same kit with the different filter. I don't see much difference otherwise, do you???

https://www.aemintakes.com/search/product.aspx?prod=21-741

https://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=69-4531TTK


----------



## Skyviper (Apr 26, 2017)

Chris Tobin said:


> So why not just get the AEM intake kit to begin with??? They are basically the same kit with the different filter. I don't see much difference otherwise, do you???
> 
> https://www.aemintakes.com/search/product.aspx?prod=21-741
> 
> https://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?prod=69-4531TTK


I would have bought the AEM if it was available when i bought my KN intake. The KN was also more expensive when i got it. KN and AEM are the same company, my AEM filter has KN foil at the crimp of the filter. Just offering the advice to stick with the dry flow filter, how you get there does not matter


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If AEM had a dry drop in I would buy it asap.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Skyviper said:


> get the KN intake, mine whistles all day long and i love hearing that turbo. Word of advice is to order a AEM dryflow filter to replace the KN oil covered filter, the oil covered air filters set off the MAP CEL, when i switched to the dry flow i have been issue free for almost 60k miles now


So this intake is specifically for the diesel? I remember a few people saying that with a cold air intake on the Cruze diesel, that they would throw codes.


----------

